# will plants flower as length of days increase?



## fishboybug (Jan 28, 2015)

This is an off the wall question but I was wondering if plants will continue to flower as the days get longer but stay under 12 hrs?  I recently bought a greenhouse and want to start some clones with my neighbor.  I would like to move the rooted clones outside on 2/14.  At this time I will be getting 10h 30m of daylight.  By 4/14 the plants would be getting 13h of daylight and this would be approximately 8 weeks.   I thought I might could get 2 harvests a year by doing this.


----------



## zem (Jan 28, 2015)

yes they sure do keep flowering with 12 hours of dark no matter the hours of light


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 28, 2015)

Depends....Some strains will quit flowering when they get over 12 hours of light, some take a bit more.  Whether or not you will get 2 harvests or not can probably only be determined by trying it.  However, the lesser light intensity of spring could affect flowering time.  Ditto if you cannot keep the low temps above 60 at night. When the temps get to the lower 60s, plant growth slows to almost nothing.


----------



## fishboybug (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks zem and hemp goddess.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 28, 2015)

I thought that would make your plants reveg or continue to veg going from 10 to 13 hours of light a day.. hmm


----------



## ston-loc (Jan 28, 2015)

hmmm, interesting thought... I don't think with the cooler temps, and lower intensity of the sun will result well in those 8 weeks would be my thinking. Anything sexually mature that early in the season would trigger to flower, but I don't know how much oomf you're gonna get out of them. When i've flowered early, then triggered back to reveg, I believe it triggered back to veg end of june. Just my .02


----------



## IQof420 (Jan 29, 2015)

If you have a mostly indica/dom. strain you should have no problem getting two harvest in the southeast,are you going for two harvest from the same plant? A friend did last year, worked out good for him.He ran bluewidow.:farm:


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 29, 2015)

you could always run some autos---as mentioned above the cooler temperature and light intensity will likely short change your harvest weight and maybe bring out some purple color

guessing it to be similarly compared to running a 400w bulb v. a 1000w bulb

depending on the strain and how far into the flowering cycle a regular seed may get before summer solstice---it may even finish for you without re vegging

put it to the test---let's see what happens


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 29, 2015)

I don't see getting 2 crops off the same plant.  The reveg time alone is going to probably be at least 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## fishboybug (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not looking for 2 harvests from one plant but just a little harvest to help carry me through until October and the regular harvest. I will give it a try and see what happens


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 29, 2015)

Keep us posted please. Green mojo and flowering mojo for the grow!


----------



## oldsman (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey Fish, I can say from experience that yes you can get 2 harvests by doing just as you are thinking. I've been doing it the past 3 years.I'm gearing up to do it again so I don't have to deal with lugging water in triple digit heat, grasshoppers and other annoyances . By mid May I'll done with my first run and start my seed search to pop in dirt sometime in July for my Oct/Nov harvest. After a week or two of getting around 13 hrs of sunlight some will try to reveg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I thought that would make your plants reveg or continue to veg going from 10 to 13 hours of light a day.. hmm


 
Usually, they will not start to reveg until the light gets over 12 hours a day.  Some equatorial strains may even take 13 hours of daylight without reveging.  But anytime you get over 12 you do take the chance of reveg.


----------



## Wetdog (Jan 31, 2015)

fishboybug said:


> This is an off the wall question but I was wondering if plants will continue to flower as the days get longer but stay under 12 hrs?  I recently bought a greenhouse and want to start some clones with my neighbor.  I would like to move the rooted clones outside on 2/14.  At this time I will be getting 10h 30m of daylight.  By 4/14 the plants would be getting 13h of daylight and this would be approximately 8 weeks.   I thought I might could get 2 harvests a year by doing this.



Mine sure do. I've been doing a spring crop for the last 4 years running.

Same clone, a pure Indica. They get moved out after the last frost date and even running into June, this particular cut has never shown any signs of re-vegging, or fox tailing.

I make this my big harvest because there are no bugs, no one is even looking and everything comes out nicer. Our falls are cool and damp with plenty of PM and bud worms. All that is avoided in the spring.

HTH  

Wet


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 31, 2015)

No one can say yes you can or no you cant........because your strains and your specific location will determine if it works.


----------

